# mucous fistula creation



## codedog (May 21, 2017)

Patient is a 11 day old patient that had a tunneled central   line placement , av small bowel resection , Meckel's Diverticulectomy, ileostomy, and a mucous fistula creation ,  so far I have 

36558- catheter
77001-26
44120 -small bowel resection 
44800- Meckel's Diverticulectomy
Ileostomy and Mucous Fistula Creation ??????? , I am not sure of  , can someone point me in the right direction ?


Thank you


----------

